# Removing painted over grasscloth



## hrybzdad (Sep 30, 2006)

HI guys! New to the site.Has anyone ever encountered trying to remove painted over grasscloth . Its on what appears to be painted drywall , and has been hanging for about 10-15 years.HELP!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Have you tried to remove it using the regular stripping techniques?
If its a flat paint, it could absorb water fairly easy, and come down without a hitch. You might even be able to dry-strip the grass layer from the backing because it is solidified/strengthened by the paint.
Sometimes it's not as bad as you think.
Then again, sometimes it can be a nightmare.
But you need to attempt it before you can determine if it will come off or not.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Sometimes it's not as bad as you think.
> Then again, sometimes it can be a nightmare.


Lol, this can be said about most things in this line of work.:w00t:


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Have you tried to remove it using the regular stripping techniques?...



This is what I suggest, as well. 'Grasscloth', from what I remember is simply wallpaper with tiny tiny bamboo/grass on the surface? I could be wrong, but I think that's what we're talking about here. I removed it once by scraping to remove as much of the 'grass' as I could, and then it was a normal wallpaper removal....


----------

